# army insignia



## D.Alford (28 Jan 2006)

Hello: I am part of a Royal Canadaian Legion Colour Guard in Toronto. We still use the old system of army insignia when we promote new  members. Instead of Warrant officer designations, we have always used sergeant, staff sergeant, sergeant major, company sergeant major, regimental sergeant major up to captain. Where can I find these deisgnations on the interent to make sure that we are using them properly? Is there a chart with the world war II versions of rank designations rather than the modern present-day ones? I need the stripe/crown/pips designs. Thanks. D. Alford


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Jan 2006)

Try this page at CANUCK at www.canadiansoldiers.com. 

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/ranks/nco.htm
(scroll down to the Second World War section)


----------

